# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  solucion para todos trasvase tajo - segura

## alcarreño

Una solucion para estar todos contentos podria ser darles un año de tregua a estos pantanos, dejarles que se llenasen por ejemplo al 70% y a partir de ahi trasvasar el agua que fuese entrando, de esa manera estariamos todos contentos ¿que os parece?


Se me pasa por la cabeza que este año seria un buen año para dejarlos llenar, ya que la cuenca del segura tiene unas reservas historicas y podrian utilizarlas para regar sin necesidad de trasvases

----------


## Nodoyuna

Todos contentos?
Estariamos contentos los alcarreños pero los regantes de Murcia solo están contentos si les trasvasas 600 HM3 al año haya agua o no en la cuenca del Segura, y la prueba está en las noticias que hemos puesto esta semana de las solicitudes o exigencias de agua para este trimestre (170 HM3)

----------


## jasg555

Si a los murcianos no se les pasa los 600 Hm3 no estarán satisfechos.

 La única solución es que ellos recalifiquen las hectáreas que son completamente ilegales, aproximadamente un 60% de las actuales. Apostar por las desaladoras, no sólo el gobierno central, sino los locales. Y en definitiva, optimizar lo que se tiene y pagarlo todo con los beneficios del ladrillazo.

 Lo malo es que Barreda ya está planeando llevarse el agua a La MAncha.

Pobre Tajo...

----------


## Huitoan

al tajo lo estan matando, para que luego hagan campos de golf en murcia...

----------


## gomar

> al tajo lo estan matando, para que luego hagan campos de golf en murcia...


Pua demagogia barata. Ningun campo de golf se riega actualmente, ni se puede regar en el futuro, ni la CHS lo autorizaria con agua trasvasada

----------


## jasg555

> Pua demagogia barata. Ningun campo de golf se riega actualmente, ni se puede regar en el futuro, ni la CHS lo autorizaria con agua trasvasada


 No, pero quien hace la ley hace la trampa.

Esos campos no riegan directamente con agua del trasvase, pero sí compran derechos de riego tradicionales y captan recursos tradicionales, aumentando el tan utilizado "déficit hídrico".

Es decir, que si no lo gastan, hacen que otros lo gasten, y crean una necesidad donde no la había.

Ya ves en donde está la demagogia, y no barata, sino muy cara, para el estado y para el Tajo. Para vosotros, el coste es irrisorio.

Cuando pagues el agua a 3,20+iva como yo estando al lado de Bolarque, me lo cuentas.

----------


## Salut

^^ La compra-venta de caudales no es muy racional contemplarla como "aumento del déficit", puesto que el vendedor pierde su derecho a usar esa agua.

La cosa de los campos de golf es algo más compleja.

Según la Ley de Aguas, las confederaciones están obligadas a dar agua a cualquier desarrollo urbanístico -sin distinguir entre uso turístico y residencias habituales-. Y el campo de golf suele construirse con una urbanización al lado. 

Esos caudales asignados a la urbanización -provenientes del Tajo-, en vez de comprarlos/expropiarlos al SCRATS, se contabilizan como un incremento de la demanda (y aumenta el déficit hídrico).

Luego el retorno de agua residual depurada, en vez de utilizarse para cubrir el déficit generado por la urbanización -redotando a un regadío del SCRATS-, se utiliza para regar el campo de golf.


El colmo del desmadre golfístico viene cuando llega la temporada baja, y las urbanizaciones no generan suficiente agua residual para regar el campo. ¿Alguien adivina qué sucede entonces?  :Wink: 


PD: Hecha la ley, hecha la trampa...



EDIT: Yo sólo contemplo dos posibles soluciones al problemon del ATS... la más sencilla es que el SCRATS pase a depender de la CH del Tajo, en vez de hacerlo de la CH del Segura.  La otra es un reordenamiento total de los derechos de agua, y que el SCRATS si quiere seguir existiendo le compre los derechos a los regantes del Tajo. Vease el hilo Criterio General para Trasvases.

----------


## jasg555

^^^^^^
Efectivamente, no sabía los detalles de la trampa. Pero la trampa se lleva acabo de muchas maneras.

 La compra de cupos de riego a los agricultores del Tajo ya se hace.
En concreto, conozco personalmente a agricultores de productos de huerta buenísimos (pimientos, tomates, etc...) de Villaconejos (pueblo ribereño situado entre Bolarque y Aranjuez) famoso por la calidad de sus melones de secano, a los que les ha venido la orden de dejar de regar los huertos y les indemnizan por ello, debido a que su cupo es necesario para trasvasar.

Ni que decir tiene que la principal industria agrícola de ese pueblo y la zona, el melón se ve seriamente afectada por los melones pequeños que se crían en Murcia, Cartagena y Almería, precisamente apoyados por riegos localizados del Trasvase.

Esto ya lleva varios años así.

El resultado es una industria agrícola floreciente, emigración y un río Tajo seco al paso por la zona.

----------


## cantarin

y luego se usa el agua eficientemente en murcia!!!!

Primero sentido común, si no hay agua para beber, ¿Porque seguir generando regadios y regadios (legalizaciones) y campos de golf? ... Si el sentido común reinase, lo que se buscaría es reducir el deficit hidrico no aumentarlo, con con eso lo aumentan ¿Si o no?

despues de leer a Salut se demuestra que hay un aumento, con lo cual en vez de ahorrar gastamos mas, creamos mas demanda... ¿Donde esta el desarrollo sostenible? ¿Donde está la economia familiar (por esto entiendo la que tiene todo el mundo en su casa, gastar igual o menos que lo que ingresa, pero traducido a agua?... Siempre necesita a los vecinos y eso no es bueno, a la larga pasa lo que pasa...

Hipotecado uno e hipoteca al que le da el agua, asi no solo tenemos una cuenca fuera de control, ya serían dos... Si no hay un control mas exaustivo en Murcia las soluciones que se pongan no arreglaran nada sino que hipotecaran a aquellos que les cedan agua, porque el problema interno no esta arreglado.

----------

